# Help-dd2 just threw a book and it hit baby on his soft spot! :-(



## Yo_Yo

So dd2 threw a heavy book of hers and it hit my nearly 4 week old right on his soft spot! He cried as it was fairly hard :-(

I'm so worried about it, being the soft spot.

Will he be ok?


----------



## THart

He should be fine :)


----------



## alex_22

If he seems happy in himself now I'd say he's fine, they're tougher than we think :) My dd has had a few things dropped on her head and I'd love to be able to say it was ds :S I'm a little clumsy during the night feeds lol x


----------



## chipsticks

My 2.5 yr old threw her beaker and whacked the baby on the head when he was 1 day old and he's grand, like pp said they are tougher than we think! If it's really worrying you maybe ring your go and see what he/she thinks


----------



## erinprime

As others have said, he'll be fine. My MIL is a nurse and told me that once she saw a baby because the older brother (toddler age) threw scissors that landed right on her soft spot. The baby was completely fine. The soft spot is more like a piece of thick leather, it is still very protective!


----------



## Zeri

Oh dear! Sorry about that. Hope he's ok. My DD is 4 and I have to watch her constantly around LO- she's always moving, and has whacked him a few times with her arms/legs without realizing.


----------



## EarthMama

I've been through that too with my baby/toddler...several times! I know it's stressful.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

My 2 year old son flung a hard toy across the bed and it went whack on the babys head. She cried for a while but then seemed herself throughout the day so i stopped worrying x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yesterday My son hit my 1 week old quite hard on the head cos I wouldn't let him have the pillow I was leaning on to feed, then hubby and son were throwing around a ball which bounced off the wall and went in her bassi and got her head, then when I got angry at hubs he tried to reenact accident to showme he didn't mean it and hit me with the ball....but hit her again!


----------



## alex_22

Haha awwwww poor baby! It will toughen her up they'll regret it when she's kicking ass lol x


----------

